# лицензия mcafee content security



## deadushka (14.05.2018)

Здравствуйте друзья. У меня в конторе куплена лицензия на mcafee content security (для информации это email gateway, web gateway, endpoint security и еще что-то, целый boundle короче). Когда я захожу на официальный сайт McAfee и ввожу grant number, то я вижу дистрибутивы продуктов, которые мне доступны. В связи с этим вопрос - из всего перечня мне доступны mcafee security gateway и mcafee email gateway. Судя по документации к продуктам - они оба предназначены для фильтрации спама и входящей/исходящей почты. В чем все таки разница между security gateway и email gateway?


----------



## Surf_rider (14.05.2018)

deadushka сказал(а):


> Здравствуйте друзья. У меня в конторе куплена лицензия на mcafee content security (для информации это email gateway, web gateway, endpoint security и еще что-то, целый boundle короче). Когда я захожу на официальный сайт McAfee и ввожу grant number, то я вижу дистрибутивы продуктов, которые мне доступны. В связи с этим вопрос - из всего перечня мне доступны mcafee security gateway и mcafee email gateway. Судя по документации к продуктам - они оба предназначены для фильтрации спама и входящей/исходящей почты. В чем все таки разница между security gateway и email gateway?



McAfee Email Gateway Appliance 7.6 предназначен для развертывания на "железе" , а McAfee Email Security Virtual Appliance 7.6 поставляется в виде виртуального appliance для VMware, Microsoft Hyper-V. По сути одно и тоже.


----------



## deadushka (14.05.2018)

Спасибо, за ответ. Теперь хоть ясно, что скачивать и в чем разница. Макафи конечно немного проигрывает другим вендорам из-за отсутствия русскоязычной поддержки.


----------

